# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 1D7386FCDED3549F684F9B0A665B6D60

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 1D7386FCDED3549F684F9B0A665B6D60 
Размер в байтах: 20723625

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:32, в том числе:
 безопасные:27
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------

